#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 獸性大發_(補一張彩圖)

## 路行先

來補一張彩圖好了
這張圖也是差不多跟這篇漫畫同時間畫的，第一次試這種畫風，看起來有點怪，敬請見諒(笑)

壯壯的貓娘(笑)
------
老實說，在決定要不要貼這篇出來之前，真的讓我苦惱了好一陣子。不是因為這是2005年中秋節的應景作品，而是因為裡面出來的狼人，可以說是我第一次畫，畫得實在是很糟，在這個狼版，這樣的狼人恐怕會見笑啊!

但其他方面我真的滿喜歡，算是到目前為止最喜歡的一篇連環作品，甚至比前幾天的地底奇雞還滿意(你就知道我真的沒什麼進步了。)

------
必須要補充的是，因為我最近才剛到此地，所以一些過去的作品都沒在這貼過，漫畫裡的男女主角我在此介紹一下:
這個系列的標題我一開始是訂為「喵武館」，靈感來自於李小龍的電影「精武門」(笑)，電影當中他們的武館就叫精武館。因為女主角是貓娘的關係，於是就定名為喵武館了!

至於男主角呢，就是館主啦! 想想精武館的館主是那個霍霍霍霍霍的霍元甲，所以我就取名為「霍夫」了(因為館主是狼族，所以拿wolf的音譯而成)，他的姓嘛...則是來自於一個品牌wolfskin，於是就定為「斯金」了(有點遜(笑))。

女主角嘛...就是師父的五弟子啦，傳聞是叫「陳真」，因為現在是女性，我就改個字，叫「陳珍」了。

這篇漫畫是兩年前的中秋節應友人之邀畫來應景的。
說了這麼多，還是快來看圖要緊。

----------


## 諾皮悶

路行先大大的畫風我很喜歡呢(微微笑)

----------


## 路行先

謝謝你。
說起來我畫風實在不穩定，而且也變滿多的。
還記得最早是在用毛筆畫漫畫哩。(效法鄭問先生)

----------


## Freelancer

橡膠火箭砲..........也許是從One Piece 來的靈感? (路飛的常用技)

----------


## 好色龍

"還你一 百倍"

我笑翻了啊XDD

"有為!!有為!!你怎麼了!!"

"我...我的肚子還有點餓..."

"去!!"

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

分格很順暢，女主角刻畫的滿鮮明的(不只是畫工，角色表現也是)

這篇好像有在挑戰者看過，是我記憶錯誤嗎？‧w‧a

----------


## 可樂狼

推一下

我也很喜歡這種畫風＾＾

故事構思也很出人意料

----------


## 路行先

Freelancer:
沒錯。畫分鏡的時候臨時加進去的，如果當時想到的是別的招式，那就不會是現在這個樣子了。

好色龍:
九品芝麻官真是太經典了，是吧!

旅行門徒Y.A.D:
我也很喜歡女主角(笑)
啊! 不會吧!
難道有人盜我的圖去投稿?

可樂狼:
謝謝你!
我會繼續努力(炸飛

----------


## 野狼1991

我蠻喜歡你的畫風及劇情（笑）
引獸入勝阿！（豎爪）
布過這會繼續，還是已經ＥＮＤＩＮＧ？
布過如果這是結局也不錯阿ＸＤ
（但私心希望有待續的ＸＤＤＤ）
覺得師傅和陳會在一起ＸＤＤＤ

----------


## 路行先

> 我蠻喜歡你的畫風及劇情（笑）
> 引獸入勝阿！（豎爪）
> 布過這會繼續，還是已經ＥＮＤＩＮＧ？
> 布過如果這是結局也不錯阿ＸＤ
> （但私心希望有待續的ＸＤＤＤ）
> 覺得師傅和陳會在一起ＸＤＤＤ


很高興你喜歡。
其實已經畫了不少篇了!
基本上我是希望每篇能各自獨立，
雖然彼此之間有連貫性，
但若是單獨看也不會看不懂。
其他篇不是劇情不好就是畫太差，
所以才沒有貼上來。

----------


## 歐里爾

不會啦~ 覺得貓娘很好看喔~
希望大大可以再繼續PO啊!!!
大力支持~

----------


## 墨

真的蠻壯的說...線條很分明呢
不過那個手勢...(形象大毀?)

----------


## 路行先

歐里爾:
謝謝你的支持!
說起來我劇情不好的漫畫比劇情好的還多，
所以貼舊圖的機會比較低，
以後如果有畫新圖請多多支持唷!

風野:
哈哈~說的好~
這張彩圖一開始就沒打算要顧形象XD

----------

